

Show HN: a minimalistic, svblt-inspired WordPress theme - wldlyinaccurate
https://github.com/wildlyinaccurate/wildly-minimalistic-wordpress-theme

======
tlongren
Looks very nice. The blue/green text especially. Has a very modern look.

Been thinking about a new theme for my personal site, and this would be the
perfect theme. :)

